
Controllable Video Sprites That Behave and Appear Like Tennis Players - mariuz
https://twitter.com/ak92501/status/1293350699024240641
======
arketyp
There is a kind of retro-future feel to this, like a 90's Sega game with
incredible sprite interpolation.

~~~
rangibaby
MORTAL KOMBAT

